# שאלה לגבי טיפים בחתונה- להודיע מראש שלא?



## shirpan (29/4/13)

שאלה לגבי טיפים בחתונה- להודיע מראש שלא? 
הי חברות,
אז החתונה עוד שבועיים! לא יאומן שהזמן עבר כל כך מהר!
ואתמול היינו במפגש הפקה (מסתבר שבכלל לא קוראים לזה פגישת ספקים)
שם ישבנו עם מנהלת האירוע מטעם האולם, מנהל האירוע מטעם הקייטרינג והם דיברו איתנו על כל מיני דברים. 
במהלך הפגישה הם אמרו לנו שאנחנו יכולים להשאיר טיפים למלצרים/ברמנים וכו' בסוף האירוע בצורה מסודרת אצל אחד ממנהלי האירוע.
לנו אין כוונה להשאיר טיפים. אנחנו יודעים את זה כבר מעכשיו. 
השאלה היא- האם לומר להם מראש? 
החצי אמר לי שהוא היה בחתונה שבני הזוג לא השאירו טיפ ובסוף הערב, ניגשו אל אחד מבני המשפחה ואמרו שלא השאירו טיפ והוא מצא את עצמו במצה לא נעים והוציא מכיסו כדי לכסות. אותו בחור הציע לנו להגיד מראש לאולם שאין לנו כוונה להשאיר טיפ ולכן שלא יחפשו אותנו בסוף הערב. 
אני חוששת שאם נגיד מראש שאנחנו לא משאירים טיפ, זה יגרור יחס פחות טוב מצד נותני השירות.. מה לדעתכן צריך לעשות?


----------



## Bobbachka (29/4/13)

לא להגיד מראש... 
וגם לעדכן את בני המשפחה שהחלטתם לא להשאיר טיפים ולכן אם מישהו יגש אליהם הם יוכלו להגיד שבהתחשבנויות והתשלומים למינהם הזוג יתעסק מחר/מחרתיים- מתי שתקבעו עם האולם/הקייטרינג.


----------



## ima2 (30/4/13)

אצלנו מנהלי הארוע הודיעו שהם מצפים לטיפ 
אמרו לנו היום להשאיר   ל 30 מלצרים מעטפה עם 50 שקלים לכל אחד ומעטפות  לנו   עלומר לנציגת הקייטרינג וההפקה

כמה נהוג לתת  טיפ לנציג הארוע

אני חושבת שמדובר באותו מקום


----------



## shirpan (30/4/13)

באמת?? אמרו לכם להשאיר? כחובה? 
או שנתנו לכם אופציה להשאיר או לא?


----------



## ronitvas (30/4/13)

יש מקומות שמחייבים את נתינת הטיפ אפילו בחוזה 
הזוי? מרגיז? בלתי הגיוני בעליל?
לא בטוחה שזה גם חוקי....
כל התשובות נכונות


----------



## ima2 (30/4/13)

אמרו נהוג 
וכשאמרנו שנהוג שבשולחן משאירים   טיפ  אמרו  תתפלאו אבל לא

אבל המפיקות אמרו לנו שגם להן נותנים


----------



## ronitvas (1/5/13)

אתם לוקחים מפיקות חיצוניות? 
או מדובר על המפיקות של המקום?
תראי, טיפ נהוג לתת. מכיוון שזה מנהג אין חובה!
אני, אפילו בארה"ב, שפה הנושא מאוד אקוטי, לא משלמת לכל פיפס שעובר לידי - לא לדוור, לא לזבלן ולא למנקה רחובות.
אז כן, אמריקאים נותנים, כי זה נהוג..... יופי להם!

אתם צריכים להחליט אם מתאים לכם או לא לשלם.
בטוח שלא לשלם מראש.
אני לא פוסלת נתינת טיפ במידה ואתם מרגישים שזה מגיע ועשו למענכם את המעל ומעבר ובא לכם לפרגן.
סבבה! גם אני מקבלת טיפ בברכה (אם כי גם במבוכה).
אבל מה שמעצבן בכל הסיפור הוא שמכריחים.....


----------



## ima2 (1/5/13)

הן היו נציגות המקום 
והן לא אמרו אם עשינו לכם שרות טוב תתנו טיפ

הן פשוט אמרו תכינו מעטפות

ובכל זאת לא הבנתי כמה נהוג לתת להן


----------



## ronitvas (1/5/13)

אוךךךךך זה מעצבן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תכינו להם מעטפה עם כרטיס ברכה, מקסימום כרטיס גירוד של מפעל הפיס.....
באמת, אני לא הייתי משאירה טיפ אם לא מתאים לי.
אם זה משהו שאת מרגישה שאת רוצה לתת, מעולה - ובתנאי שאת גם קובעת את הסכום.
מקומות שדורשים ממך להשאיר טיפ גם דורשים את הסכום המסויים עבור השירות.


----------



## Hadas 87 (1/5/13)

כרטיס גירוד של מפעל הפייס זה ענק!


----------



## Norma Desmond (1/5/13)

מדהים כמה חוצפה! זה כל כך מכעיס! 
האמת? הייתי מקשיבה ל ronitvas ובאמת נותנת להן מעטפה עם כרטיס ברכה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



איך בתחום החתונות, שממילא עושק את הזוגות מכל הכיוונים ושכל פרט הוא הזדמנות נוספת לבקש עוד כסף, נכנסה גם תרבות הטיפים המשוגעת הזו?
האנשים הללו הם שכירים! הם מקבלים שכר מהמעסיק שלהם, לו אנחנו משלמים ה-מ-ו-ן כסף! למה צריך בכלל לתת להם טיפ כברירת מחדל? ובסכומים קבועים מראש? והרי האורחים בשולחנות גם תמיד משאירים טיפ, "כי ככה נהוג".

זה פשוט מטורף, אין לי מילה אחרת לתאר את זה


----------



## pipidi (1/5/13)

אולי לתת מעטפה עם טיפה - עצה לחיים טובים 
ולחתום שעצה זו שווה כך וכך ש"ח. והיא ניתנה מרצון טוב.

רצוי שהטיפים ידברו על איך לא מעלימים כספים ממס הכנסה/מדינה. איך לחסוך ולמחזר, ובכלל ניהול כלכלי נכון


----------



## Norma Desmond (1/5/13)




----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (1/5/13)

בעלי מקצוע שמבקשים טיפ הם חסרי בושה 
בכל פעם מחדש מרתיח אותי לשמוע על ספקים ש"דורשים" טיפ מהזוג- הם יגידו שזה נהוג, הם יגידו שזה מקובל.. זה חרטא - אתה עצמאי, אתה מתמחר את עצמך כמה שאתה חושב שאתה שווה אז אל תבוא ותבקש טיפ בסוף הערב רק כי עשית את העבודה שלך כפי שאתה אמור בלאו הכי לבצע אותה - על הצד הטוב ביותר.
אתה שכיר? את מנהלת אירוע במקום מסויים? אתה מלצר באולם? תהיה מבסוט מהשכר שלך או שאל תהיה שם אבל בשום פנים אתה לא ניגש ומבקש / מחייב את הזוג לתת טיפ
המלצר מקבל שכר עבור עבודתו, מנהלת האירוע מקבלת שכר- אתם מבסוטים מהם? שאירו טיפ בשמחה אבל לבוא ולהכריז על זה מראש, לבוא ולהכריח את הזוג לתת זה לא יעלה על הדעת...
הכי מרתיח זה צלמים / תקליטנים / מגנטים / מפיקים ושאר ספקים שנעמדים עם הזוג בסוף הערב, דורשים טיפ ולא הולכים עד שלא ניתן להם משהו, זה מביש, זה מבזה, זה לא מקצועי ובעיקר - זה שם את הספק באור מגוחך לדעתי - עשית עבודה, הגשת הצעת מחיר, סגרת את האירוע , זה השכר שלך... אל תיגש לבקש טיפ לצלם וידאו, אל תיגשי לבקש טיפ לעוזר הדי ג'י ואל תבואו ותגידו לי שהיה יום חם ולכן מגיע לכם טיפ...
לפחות באירועים שלי, ספקים יודעים מראש שאין מצב שזה קורה, אין מצב שספק ניגש לזוג / אליי ומבקש טיפ יזום...

לא מזמן יצא לי להיות מוזמן לאירוע בו היה צוות של 4 צלמים שכל האירוע היו עסוקים בלצלם רק את האורחות ה"שוות" להראות את התמונות אחד לשני, אחר כך פתחו שולחן וישבו לאכול כשהם עושים טובה שהם מצלמים ובסוף האירוע הם קיפלו את הציוד כשרחבת הריקודים עוד מלאה, ישבו וחיכו לתפוס את הזוג לכמה דקות מחוץ למסיבה כדי לבקש מהם טיפ לפני שהם הולכים הביתה "כי זה נהוג" לקבל טיפ בכל אירוע.... זוועה, פשוט מביש

הטיפ הוא לשיקולכם - הייתם מרוצים, אתם רוצים להשאיר כי היה לכם כיף עם הספק, רוצים לצ'פר אותו, בא לכם להוסיף לו כסף כי הוא הצטיין ביכולותו, בכיף - לכו על זה, אבל שזה יגיע מכם ולא מבעל המקצוע
מבקשים מכם טיפ לפני האירוע- אל תתחייבו לכלום, ספק שמכבד עצמו לא יבוא ויבקש מכם טיפ, ואם סגרתם מראש עם ספק שדורש מכם טיפ בסוף הערב - חפשו מישהו אחר...

הנושא הזה בכל פעם מוציא ממני עצבים, רק מלשמוע על זה

שתהיה עונה מלאה חתונות נהדרות לכולכם / כולכן
עידו אדמון


----------



## Bobbachka (30/4/13)

איזו חוצפה! 
גודל הטיפ נקבע על פי רמת השירות שניתנה לכם וזו לא חובה.
אם אתם לא מרגישים שאתם רוצים לתת טיפ (וזה לא נרשם במפורש בחוזה)- אני הייתי ממליצה להתחמק מזה באלגנטיות- זו חוצפה לדרוש טיפ!!


----------



## shirpan (1/5/13)

זה באמת באותו המקום.. איזה מוזר 
אצלנו הם לא היו מפורטים בצורה כזו.. 
אני תוהה אם זה קשור למי היה נוכח בפגישה.
אצלנו זה היה רק אני והבחור.
אצלכם הייתה נציגות אחרת? אולי אם הם רואים הורים שם, אז הם מרגישים יותר חופשי לדבר על זה


----------



## ima2 (1/5/13)

אני וכלתי לעתיד 
ישבנו עם נציגת הקייטרינג ונציגת הארוע    אמרתי שחשבתי שהן צוחקות  כשאמרו מעט פה  למלצרים  25  מעטפה לברמנים 5   ושתי מעטפות לנו   אבל כלתי אמרה שהן לא התבדחו


----------



## תותית1212 (29/4/13)

על כמה מדובר? 
על כמה טיפים מדובר?
איזה אנשי מקצוע ועל איזה סכומים?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/4/13)

אני לא חושבת שכדאי להגיד מראש 
כשאת מודיעה את זה מראש - את לוקחת צ'אנס. את לוקחת צ'אנס שבראש שלהם תהיה מחשבה שלא משנה מה הם יעשו הם לא יקבלו טיפ. ואז, גם אם הם לא "ידפקו" את האירוע או "יפשלו" (כי סה"כ, עדין חשוב להם השם שלהם) אבל אולי הם גם פחות ישתדלו באירוע שלך - בדברים קטנים שהם פחות רלבנטיים לשם שלהם. יכול להיות גם שלא, אבל חבל לקחת צ'אנס. 
לכן לדעתי, לא כדאי לך להגיד להם מראש. פשוט תעדכנו את המשפחה כמו שבובצ'קה אמרה וכשיגשו אליכם בסוף האירוע תגידו שהחלטתם שלא להשאיר טיפ. לבני המשפחה תגידו שיגידו שהם לא יודעים והם משאירים את זה לכם. 

סה"כ, את לא "חייבת" לתת טיפ, אבל זה ידוע שהם מצפים לטיפ. ואם תגידי להם מראש- זה עשוי להשפיע על התפקוד שלהם.


----------



## haych (29/4/13)

לגבי פגישת ספקים 
עדיין לא הבנתי מה זה.
פגישת הפקה נשמע באמת שם יותר הגיוני אם זה רק עם מנהל האירוע ועם הקייטרינג.
גם לנו אמרו שתהייה לנו פגישת ספקים, ובראש שלי אני מדמיינת שיושבים עם הדיג'יי ועם הצלם (הספקים שלי...) מה שגם בעייתי מבחינת מציאת תאריך שמתאים לכולם, וגם הם די מיותרים שם... אז אני מבינה שזה באמת לא ככה.
אשמח לדעת מה כן יש בפגישה הזאת.


----------



## Bobbachka (29/4/13)

רק הספקים שנוגעים למקום/אוכל.... 
כל שאר הספקים בהחלט לא רלוונטים.
עוברים על ההתנהלות, לו"ז, פרטים למינהם וכו'.

אם אין לכם קיטרינג חיצוני, זה יסתכם בפגישה מול מנהל האירוע כשבוע לפני החתונה.


----------



## HadarGulash (29/4/13)

היי, אז בנושא הזה... 
אנחנו יודעים ממקור מהימן שבגן האירועים שלנו הטיפים לא מגיעים למלצרים. יותר מזה. לא רק שבעל הגן לוקח את הכסף לעצמו, אלא סיפרו לנו שגם היו מקרים בהם אנשים נתנו טיפ ישירות למלצרים וזה הורד להם מהמשכורת לאחר מכן.

הזוי...

בקיצור החלטנו כמוכם, אנחנו לא נותנים טיפים. בעיקר גם בגלל שאני חושבת שלשלם יותר מ-100 אלף שקל לגן עצמו זה יותר ממספיק (לא חתונה גדולה במיוחד...ממוצעת) ועוד איך צריך לכלול גם את השירות.

מכיוון שחבר שלי היה בעברו מנהל אירועים ויודע קצת איך הדברים עובדים, הוא הולך להבהיר למנהל האירוע שלנו שלא יעזו לדבר איתנו על כסף ביום החתונה. לא איתנו, לא עם המשפחה שלנו ולא עם אף אחד אחר מטעמנו. הוא יגיד שאנחנו נגיע מס' ימים אחרי החתונה לסדר את כל העניין הזה. ואז אנחנו נחלק טיפים רק למי שנרצה (כנראה שלברמנים ולמנהל האירוע אם באמת יגיע לו, ואז מכל הלב) ואת זה לא נגיד כמובן...


----------



## חתן חדש (30/4/13)

דוגמא ובה התשובה 
זה כמו שתלכי למסעדה וכשהמלצר מגיש לך את התפריטים ומברך אותך "ערב טוב" תגידי לו, "תשמע, אני לא מתכוונת להביא לך טיפ בסוף הערב".
האם נראה לך שתקבלי את השירות הזהה אילו היית שותקת ופשוט לא משאירה טיפ?

בסוף האירוע שירדפו אחריכם עוד הבוקר שלמחרת, תתעלמו!
זה מצב מביך, אני מסכים, אבל אם תיהיו מספיק אסרטיביים והחלטיים, בסוף האירוע, אם מישהו ניגש או מסתובב סביבכם, אז, תגידו "אנחנו לא משאירים טיפים".


----------



## shirpan (30/4/13)

תודה רבה לכם חברים 
אמרתם את מה שאני חשבתי!


----------



## hagaraf (30/4/13)

אני אשמח לדעת איך זה הלך 
הלוואי ויהיה לי אומץ לא להשאיר


----------



## ronitvas (30/4/13)

אצלי קרו מקרים 
שהלקוחות שלי לא השאירו טיפ.
במקרה שלהם זה היה יותר קל כי שלחו אותי אל החזית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל התשובה היא מאוד ברורה, גם אם לא נעים!
"החלטנו שלא לשלם טיפ. טיפ הוא בגדר רשות ולא בגדר חובה".
וללכת....
חוץ מלקבל קללה עסיסית, אין להם, לבעלי האינטרסים, מה לעשות.
כשאני ממש בלחץ אני עונה - "נשלח לכם מכתב תודה מקסים כי מאוד נהננו באירוע"
ואגב, לרוב אני באמת שולחת אם אני מרוצה - בלי קשר לטיפים


----------



## ani4ka4 (1/5/13)

אז שאלתי מלצרים בחתונה שהיתי בה אתמול 
והם אמרו לי שמשלמים להם פר שעה והם שמעו על כך שיש מקומות שנותנים טיפים למלצרים, אבל אצלם לא היה דבר כזה אף פעם
זה די נשמע כאילו הם לא ממש מצפים לטיפ.


----------



## ani4ka4 (1/5/13)

עוד דבר 
קשה לי להאמין שבמקום הזה אף זוג אף פעם לא השאיר טיפ, לכן המסקנה שלי היא שגם אם משאירים, כפי שנאמר לי אתמול, הם לא רואים אותו


----------



## מאמאסימה (2/5/13)

הטיפ אף פעם לא מגיע למלצרים......... 
היי קודם כל מזל טוב לכל החתנים ולכלות......בתור אמא שהילדים שלה מילצרו הטיפ שמשאירים בעלי האירוע  נשאר בידי המלצר הראשי.
ובשיא חוצפתם הם אומרים :בעלי האירוע לא השאירו טיפ.


----------



## FashionKitty (2/5/13)

אם כבר, 
אז משאירים טיפ האורחים עצמם. שזה מנהג שאני למדתי להתחמק. לא מספיק שי שלי קנס מינמלי של 300 ש"ח על ארוחה שאני לא יכולה לאכול גם ככה, ערב מבוזבז, והשתתפות בעל כורחי במוסיקה שאני שונאת - גם מכריחים אותי להוסיף עוד כסף? חוצפה. וזה אחד מהמנהגים שזו באמת הפכה לאומנות להתחמק.


----------



## chingoya (2/5/13)

הייתי ממליץ כן להשאיר 
אבל לא בידיים של המנהל אירוע, כי משם הכסף יכול לא להגיע למלצרים,

פשוט להעמיד את כל המלצרים בשורה ולתת להם את הטיפ ליד, שווה בשווה.


----------

